

Is this a WhatsApp killer? - tomchang
http://wwww.pinchapp.com
Hi All, what do you think about this app? If you're familiar with WhatsApp, the de-facto standard in smartphone-to-smartphone messaging, this is similar to that, but with added useful features such as location-based and multi-platform support (at least between iPhones and Android for now). The site claims that they're working on the Blackberry version and Facebook app for this.
======
jbonbon
If its more stable than whatsapp, it might just as well be.

